# Looking for a economical handgun



## Bugpac (Feb 23, 2010)

Any pointers, Inexpensive, easy to carry. Not looking to be a collector, Only to defend myself if the situation presents itself..


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 23, 2010)

Keltec for a cheap auto.

I'm somewhat partial to Ruger SP101, myself.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 23, 2010)

What caliber is that? I dont know a bunch about guns.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 23, 2010)

The SP101 is a small .357 revolver. You can shoot .38 specials out of it, too.

If you just want a cheap pocket gun for personal protection, those Keltec .380's are not bad. Ruger has a new LCP .380 auto out now that looks pretty nice for that sort of thing, too.


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 23, 2010)

If you aren't familiar with handguns, then your best bet is to stick to a revolver. I would suggest that you look at a 5 shot .38 revolver, detective's special, double action - S&W, or maybe a Taurus (cheaper). You won't have to worry about the potential problems associated with an auto - jams, stovepipes, failure to feed, keeping it clean, etc. A revolver will fire everytime you pull the trigger without fail and you don't need to worry about clearing drills, etc. Much safer and more reliable - for a novice....


----------



## poolie (Feb 23, 2010)

FishingCop said:


> If you aren't familiar with handguns, then your best bet is to stick to a revolver. I would suggest that you look at a 5 shot .38 revolver, detective's special, double action - S&W, or maybe a Taurus (cheaper). You won't have to worry about the potential problems associated with an auto - jams, stovepipes, failure to feed, keeping it clean, etc. A revolver will fire everytime you pull the trigger without fail and you don't need to worry about clearing drills, etc. Much safer and more reliable - for a novice....



I was thinking the same thing. A cheap revolver *will* fire when you need it... a cheap auto will *probably* fire when you need it. Since you want it for protection, my money is in the *will*.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 24, 2010)

Biggest thing is to find a gun that suits YOU. Anyone can tell you what kind of gun they like(and you may possibly like that too), but you want something that you feel comfortable with yourself. 

I've just recently started getting interested in guns, but I have done quite abit of "research" on them as well. And like has already been mentioned, as far as an affordable, dependable gun...I hear the Kel-tec name come up alot. They are basically a good "no frills" gun, but from what I hear they are a good reliable gun for the most part. And most of them are a smaller gun as well. As far as affordable, reliable revolvers...the Taurus name comes up quite abit also. But like I said, I would say the best bet is to go to a few gun shops, check out what they have...feel of the gun and see what feels good to you. At least this is what has been preached to me when I began looking for my first gun.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 24, 2010)

I have fired a 38 revolver before, as well as a 9mm ruger, i did like the 38 much better... It has been a while tho, and i am not familar with what is out there now... I will buy used if i can find something.. probbaly do the .38..


----------



## poolie (Feb 24, 2010)

Bug, consider a .357 if you're thinking about going with a 38. The only difference between the ammunition is the length of the shell. A .357 can shoot both a 357 and a 38 shell. The advantage is that for practice you can use the cheaper 38 shell, then for other times you have the more powerful 357 shell.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 24, 2010)

always been a fan of the .357 revolvers


----------



## Nevillizer (Feb 24, 2010)

Unless you become very familiar with semi-autos, I would suggest a smaller frame .357 revolver if you intend on carrying it. There is not a lot of difference from a .380 auto, a .38 caliber, 9mm, 357 Magnum or even the .380 super when it comes to the round (they are all similar bullets). The .357 mag give the versatility of being able to shoot both .38(cheap ammo) for plinking or practice and the upgrade to .357 Magnum (not so cheap) for any serious business. As far as the brand to choose from in any firearm, go with one you have heard of, Ruger, Colt, Smith & Wesson, Glock, Springfield, Sig Sauer etc. If you are looking at a weapon that seems to be a good deal but you don't recognize the name, there is a reason for that. 

When it come to self defense you want something that you will be comfortable with, easy to use under stress, and a good transfer of energy on the target. You can't beat the the .357 Magnum in any of these. The only issue you will have is if you ever have to reload under stress. Bu that is a whole other topic.

If your looking for home defense go with a 12 gauge pump action. Remington 870 or Beneli Nova pump.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Feb 24, 2010)

You can rent guns from most ranges as well. Then you can shoot before you buy. Once you find what you want use the GON forum swap and sell to find a great deal on a used peice. Normally 30% below retail or more. You can also trade fishing stuff for guns on that forum.


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 24, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> You can rent guns from most ranges as well. Then you can shoot before you buy. Once you find what you want use the GON forum swap and sell to find a great deal on a used peice. Normally 30% below retail or more. You can also trade fishing stuff for guns on that forum.




Great idea renting/borrowing a gun before you buy. You should try a .357 and see if you're comfortable with the magnum round - you'll feel quite a difference between the magnum and a .38 Plus P. You might not be comfortable with the kick and control needed to fire the magnum rounds. If you are, then the .357 is a better choice IMO.


----------



## KMixson (Feb 24, 2010)

Get comfortable with whatever choice you choose. Practice with it until you are very familiar with it. You don't want to try and learn how it works the moment you need it or it will be to late. Myself, I like a revolver for dependability. They are simple and very reliable. You can drag it through the mud and depend on it to fire if you want it to. It seems some auto's are very cantankerous when it comes to dirt. Some will jam from just the powder residue left behind from the last shot.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 24, 2010)

Agreed with all.

Revolvers are the best bet for people unfamiliar with guns as they are by far the easiest to operate and maintain.


----------



## ss christy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd stick to the .38 spl. With +p ammo. Most 357 mag snubnoses now have ports drilled into the barrel to ease recoil, which is good but if you were to fire it in your house in a home defense situation [god forbid] you'd be disoriented and probably rupture an eardrum from the sound of the shot. just my 2cents


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Apr 24, 2010)

If you are really want to carry a gun for self protecton save more money. You can spend 100 bucks on a high point and another on 100 on ammo and holster but at the end of the day you have a heavy uncomfy gun thats probably gonna jam and cause issues. And face it, If its not easy to carry you probably wont. I have carried a compact 1911 in .45 for 5 years now, The gun only cost 700 bucks. But if I was to tell you how much I have spent on holsters, belts, flashlights, mags, and ammo you would think twice. I am sure others will back me up here, but the good stuff comes at a price. And the good stuff makes every day carry easy. Pesonal I think a newbie should start with 22long or 25 auto. Cheap, lite, small, easy to shot, and low recoil. I can't tell you what brand or if a auto is best for you thats all personal, I can tell you this however and I will hear crap for it but a 22 is best for learning. The low recoil,noise, and ammo prices will keep you shooting and keep you from devloping a flinch, the small size will help with concelment and promote every day carry, and in the long run a 22 slug that hits its mark is better then a .45acp or .357sig that misses. Glocks, sigs, kimbers,hk's,colts, rugers,brownings, s&w's,and even ed browns are worthless unless you have expertise to correctly control and operate it. One last thing, Stay away for guns with names like judge, lawman,cobra,and excutioner. Jurys tend to not like them if something does happen, also ported and compensated guns are bad news with jurys. We understand why but not all people do and think they are target only. Start out small and cheap and work your way up, Aint no use in buying a nighthawk to figure out a week later that you are uncomfortable carring a gun.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 24, 2010)

Pruitt1222 said:


> also ported and compensated guns are bad news with jurys.



I haven't actually sat through any trials that involved the use of firearms but do have several friends in law enforcement. This statement intrigues me and is the first time that I have heard it.

Care to elaborate?


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Apr 24, 2010)

I was told that by my lawyer dont remember all the reasons here are a few. The gases come out of the top/side of the gun as well so you cant use it in a confined space without risk of injury to your self and others. And you get lots of muzzle blast which henders fallow up shots. But mainly he was talking about the flash you get, Its one of those things you don't know when or where you will need it but god bless if you do need it and something goes wrong you don't want to give a prosocutor any more reasons.


----------



## devilmutt (May 20, 2010)

> ...If its not easy to carry you probably wont.



I think this is the one thing that most people do not consider. You need a gun that you can hit your target with and is comfortable to carry. For me it means the right gun, a quality holster, and a good belt. I carry a Taurus 24/7 Pro C that fires the 40S&W, at times I carry a Kel Tec PF9 in a pocket holster or a Rossi .357 in a pocket holster. The Rossi is a little heavy, but a good belt makes it workable.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 1, 2010)

TAURUS JUDGE!! not too expensive, it's a fairly short revolver or they have the full size. shoots .45 long colt and .410 shotgun rounds. i want one bad. for a personal defense handgun you cant go wrong. that will ruin a robbers day real quick. applys the KISS technique(keep is simple stupid)


----------



## breachless (Jun 4, 2010)

I would also recommend a good revolver. Ruger makes damn fine revolvers...

BUT, I will say this, (and take it with a grain of salt: this is just something I happened to observe the other weekend and is mixed with a dash of personal preference): while it's absolutely true that a revolver is pretty much dummy-proof, they ARE a bit harder to shoot accurately. In close quarters for home defense purposes, this probably won't matter much but it IS something to consider...

I was over at my brother in laws place shooting the other weekend, and he just got himself a nice Glock. This thing fired like a dream. You could hit something 20 yards away consistently in rapid succession: something that is pretty tough to do with a revolver unless you are pulling the hammer back between each shot. His little nephew wanted to try shooting it (about 10 years old or so) and I am not kidding you: this kid has never shot a handgun in his life, and after we stressed repeatedly to keep his thumbs out of the way of the slide mechanism, he proceeded to empty a whole clip into a can about 20 yards away and only missed maybe 2 or 3 shots. That's damn impressive (and perhaps a little bit scary)!

Made me a believer anyway: I will definitely be getting myself a nice little Glock when cash flow is a little better. I couldn't believe how nicely that thing fired...


----------



## Outdoorsman (Jun 7, 2010)

I would go with the Taurus revolver......I would also consider barrel length....shorter = easier to conceal and ok at very close range...longer = better acuracy at long range....well longer range than a short barrel revolver....

Look at the Taurus "Judge" available in various barrel lengths, 5 shot revolver, comfortable rubberized grip, and will shoot either a 45 cal. bullet or a .410 shotgun shell (or any combination of both)....I really love mine...

Outdoorsman


----------



## Krash (Jul 14, 2010)

I agree that it should be a gun you are going to be comfortable with. It won't do you any good if you leave it at home because it's not easily carried. 
I would seriously consider a revolver for a first gun. My first was a Ruger SP101 in .38 Special. I love that gun. Points good, shoots good, carries like a dream. I call it my "Sunday Gun", as it conceals easier than any of my other firearms. I usually carry a Sig in 9mm during the week, or sometimes my 1911 in .45. But it seems I'll always have a soft spot in my heart for that little .38. 
Revolvers are good trail guns also, as you can have one or two chambers loaded with snake-shot, (if that's an issue where you are) and still have a few hollow points for the bigger critters.
Consider weather and environment also for a carry piece. If you live somewhere hot/humid/sweaty, consider spending the extra money on stainless steel. 
Just my $.02.


----------



## mean16 (Jul 20, 2010)

if you wanted to go the cheap route i would go with hipoint c9 9mm luger i have owned/carried one of these for over 3 years and i like the gun very well because of it's accuracy. people really like to bash these guns though. i have shot well over 1000 rounds through mine and not once has it ever jammed or failed in anyway and still shoots straight. it is a polymer frame with a heavy top end but for $120 you can't go wrong with this gun. every company produces lemons but if you buy new you get a lifetime waranty. they also have a .40 s&w and .45acp that aren't much more but they aren't best for concealment because of their size. the 9mm isn't any larger than a compact 1911 and is 1/4 of the price. bersa also makes a nice .380 for around $250-300 but they are just too small for me. go to youtube and look up highpoint reviews and watch as many as you can. .22 is good to start out on and would drop someone if you had to but so would a slingshot. when you do decide on a gun shoot it as much as possible so you get comfortable with it and you don't make a mistake when it really counts. good luck


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Jul 20, 2010)

Ruger LCP both the wife to be and I carry one. $315 out the door in most places. Trigger is heavy enough not to require a holster but recommended just because, pocket holsters for it run about $15. The revolver is about the same price but the foot print is larger.


----------



## Bassman018 (Sep 5, 2010)

A Keltec P3AT is a good one, and a used glock 26 would be sweet too.


----------



## Bassman018 (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh and I shot a jude the other day, that thing is soo sweet... Oh and by the way don't get a revolver an auto loader makes faster reloads and with today's ammo you typically have no problems with correct maintenance.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 8, 2010)

Bassman018 said:


> Oh and by the way don't get a revolver an auto loader makes faster reloads and with today's ammo you typically have no problems with correct maintenance.



I'll vehemently disagree with you on that one.

If you are thoroughly familiar with firearms and you keep the gun spotless you _might_ not have any problems. It all depends on the weapon. 

I have a buddy that is very familiar with his firearms and keeps them in spotless condition that had one of those Keltecs that you mentioned. He got rid of it because it was the jammingest pistol that he had ever laid hands on, regardless of ammunition.

They make speed loaders that will reload most double action revolvers in about 3 seconds.


----------



## devilmutt (Oct 8, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> Bassman018 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and by the way don't get a revolver an auto loader makes faster reloads and with today's ammo you typically have no problems with correct maintenance.
> ...



I have to agree with Quackestackr, I got rid of a Para 1911 that would jam with most brands of ammo. I keep my firearms clean, tried different mags, use proper shooting form, and would get a stovepipe about every other mag.


----------



## KMixson (Oct 8, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> Bassman018 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and by the way don't get a revolver an auto loader makes faster reloads and with today's ammo you typically have no problems with correct maintenance.
> ...




I agree with Quackrstackr. Some autos will jam just from the last round fired from it. Here is a test, Drop an auto in a mud hole, take it out and see how many times you can fire it. Then take a revolver, drop it in the same mud hole, then take it out and see how many times you can fire it. My money is on the revolver. Not all gun battles are done in a sterile environment.


----------



## Bassman018 (Oct 9, 2010)

i have had bad experiences with a 1911 in adverse conditions, with a Glock however I have had zero problems no matter what model it is, also I have shot many rounds through a friends Keltec and had no malfunctions, my point is you have allot more capacity with a semi auto and easier ways to carry a spare mag. Where do you plan on carrying a cylindrical speed loader?


----------



## Bassman018 (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh and I would drop a Glock into a mud hole and it would shoot 4 times as many rounds as the revolver.


----------



## ohiobass (Oct 14, 2010)

Get yourself a Sig! =D>


----------

